# A Memorial Day Weekend rant - towards Vets.



## Ooh-Rah (May 28, 2017)

This morning I witnessed a discussion on another forum where the OP was angry that Home Depot does not offer a consistent Vet's discount, and is now going to take his business to Lowes because they do.  

That discussion got me thinking; I am beginning to tire of this generation of vets and their "where's my free shit" way of thinking. (By some)

There are guys I know who literally plan their shopping/dining on where they know they can get a Veteran's freebie. A few weeks ago I took my son to see Logan and the dude in front of me was complaining to the girl working the ticket window because the theatre did not offer any type of Veteran's discount.

As a military (and a generation) it feels as if we have lost the ability to be humble.  

Be grateful if someone chooses to acknowledge your service, but to be angry or upset because it was not enough acknowledgement, or not on a day that is most convenient? Come on.

One of my biggest concerns is that the public at large is eventually going to get bored with the idea that they are "supposed to" honor Vets at every turn...and there will be a backlash.

I could go on, but likely I've pissed some folks off just by my statement above.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 28, 2017)

I don't know about Home Depot. I get that discount all the time.

I do agree some veterans are feeling entitled and quite frankly it is "fucking" embarrassing. No wonder some in the public don't care/don't want to honor veterans. I don't want displayed of patriotism to be forced by guilt, it has to be of one's own free will.

I don't see a backlash at large per se but I do see some that will back away, get bored or turned off. I just wrote something on another forum about how when people thank me I "thank" them in return and further I thank law enforcement officers as I see them for putting up with the crap from the underbelly of the public all day; they deserve my thanks just as much as me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 28, 2017)

I'


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 28, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DocIllinois (May 28, 2017)

A piggyback on the subject - I visited a Walgreens today and saw a sign at the door advertising a merchandise discount for active military and their families on Monday. 

Last night a local Army buddy wanted to know if we could swing by Hooters tomorrow since ID holding mil/ former mil get some sort of free food.


I'm quite sure I'm not on board with claiming discounts on the backs of my fallen brother's and sister's sacrifices.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Be grateful if someone chooses to acknowledge your service



THIS


----------



## Topkick (May 28, 2017)

I appreciate any acknowledgement of my service but I don't even think about where to shop just so I can get a discount.

But I do ask this. Should we not return the favor by shopping at businesses which honor us? Shouldn't we show our appreciation to them?

Also, I too am concerned that some vets have lost that quiet professionalism that the WWII and Vietnam vets have always seemed to carry.


----------



## medicchick (May 28, 2017)

I was out to lunch with some of the spouses one day in Alaska and one threw an absolute bitch fit because she didn't get a discount.  Her husband normally got one but they didn't extend it to  spouses when the service member wasn't there (little mom and pop place).  It was fucking embarrassing, she was yelling at the server over $2. 



Red Flag 1 said:


> I've been getting military discounts at both Lowes and Home Depot for years. I've never had a problem, just show my Military ID Card and GTG.
> 
> Same with Advance Auto and Auto Zone.


They do an everyday discount with Mil ID but on certain days you only need a VA card or DD214 to get the discount.


----------



## amlove21 (May 28, 2017)

I am always a little weirded out by an aspect of Memorial Day. If you're a civilian that's never served, I don't castigate you for having a barbecue and having fun and not walking around like someone in mourning, silently sipping your beer and reciting the names of dead servicemen and women with every gulp. 

This whole thing where veterans go all high and mighty about "remembering the holiday" and "it's not just about barbecues" makes me go a big rubbery one. 

Go enjoy your freedom if you're a civilian. If you're a vet and you wanna be super poo poo, go ahead, but don't feel like you need to guilt trip the world via social media because people want to enjoy the freedom America grants them.


----------



## amlove21 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## ThunderHorse (May 29, 2017)

I purposely do not go out to Dinner on Veterans Day.  I also do not go in search of that 10% anywhere, if I happen to be asked when I swipe my USAA card then fine.  I've always felt that the discounts were faux patriotism.  The other day I was in a discussion on another forum and someone called the Military a giant "make work" project.  If anything, that is what I have a problem with.  The majority of those who have previously served didn't do it for the politics of the time.  They went where they were called.  Those who serve now do the same.  

I definitely know a few guys on active duty would go from restaurant to restaurant on Veterans day for their free food.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 29, 2017)

I'm totally with you on the demanding entitlement clowns. However, I don't see anything wrong with utilizing a discount if it's offered. The only time I really seek discount's are on manufacturing specific stuff, like LE/MIL discounts on guns and gear, etc.

That said, if somewhere like Home Depot advertises a discount for Mil, and some clerk/manager decided they weren't going to give it to you, yeah I could see being like "fuck them I'll take my business elsewhere". I don't see any thing wrong with that, it's clearly advertised nationally, and there is no reason why they shouldn't give it to you if you meet the requirements. 

I saw a video, about a similar topic on Facebook by John Burk. He was bitchin about veterans correcting people about memorial day. You know, "it's not for veterans it for our fallen". And I strongly disagree with the content of his video and premise that we shouldn't correct people. If we don't, who will? No, you shouldn't be a dick about it, but all the same explain it. It's not just about BBQ's and drinking beer, it's about remembering those who have sacrificed their lives so we can BBQ and drink beer. And yes I think it's important to remind people of that, and when necessary correct them on what the intended meaning and symbolic nature of this day is.

Bottom line, the issue isn'tabout discounts, or veterans, or generational whatever.  It's about not being an asshole, and accepted behaviors. Unfortunately, today's day and age is full of assholes who use poor behavior in public. Veterans or not...

It pisses me off to no end to see a dude in a veteran hat/shirt acting like a fool. I could tisk-tisk my finger in their face, but, honestly I've got more to worry about keeping my own shit inline.


----------



## DA SWO (May 29, 2017)

I actually took advantage of a Military discount today.
I normally take one dog in for nail grindings on Monday, took all of them in for the 20% discount today.
Don't fell bad for getting a free Big Mac yesterday either.
But I don't eat free on veteran's either.


----------



## Muppet (May 29, 2017)

I have never been into asking for discounts, just feel weird about it. I can recall after work one Friday a few years before Kim died, I went home, still was in uniform (medic uniform), Kim did not feel like cooking, went to Texas Roadhouse. I had forgotten that it was Veterans Day. So, we are there, food comes, waitress asks if I am a medic (Um, big fucking paramedic patch on left shoulder). Then Kim tells her I am a Veteran. Ugh, no hun! Discount. She was proud of me...

M.


----------



## Teufel (May 29, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I purposely do not go out to Dinner on Veterans Day.  I also do not go in search of that 10% anywhere, if I happen to be asked when I swipe my USAA card then fine.  I've always felt that the discounts were faux patriotism.  The other day I was in a discussion on another forum and someone called the Military a giant "make work" project.  If anything, that is what I have a problem with.  The majority of those who have previously served didn't do it for the politics of the time.  They went where they were called.  Those who serve now do the same.
> 
> I definitely know a few guys on active duty would go from restaurant to restaurant on Veterans day for their free food.



Doom on me I guess. I don't mind the free Applebees dinner on Veteran's day and I know my kids get a kick out of it. I also don't mind getting a veteran's discount. I figure if they want to give veterans a discount, I have earned it. I was just telling my wife today how much my back and shoulder were bothering me from the fourth time I got blown up. That being said, I don't fault a young devil, or service equivalent, from getting his or her discount. They earned it when they signed the dotted line and volunteered to potentially undergo what little I have experienced or far worse. In any event, every restaurant I go to earns back their discount on all the beer I drink.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 29, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Doom on me I guess. I don't mind the free Applebees dinner on Veteran's day and I know my kids get a kick out of it. I also don't mind getting a veteran's discount. I figure if they want to give veterans a discount, I have earned it. I was just telling my wife today how much my back and shoulder were bothering me from the fourth time I got blown up. That being said, I don't fault a young devil, or service equivalent, from getting his or her discount. They earned it when they signed the dotted line and volunteered to potentially undergo what little I have experienced or far worse. In any event, every restaurant I go to earns back their discount on all the beer I drink.


Good on you man.  

My bigger issue was with one my colleagues going out for BLD and a mid-afternoon meal in between.


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Good on you man.
> 
> My bigger issue was with one my colleagues going out for BLD and a mid-afternoon meal in between.


Your fellow platoon commanders were doing this? That might be a little out of place but would never fault a young enlisted troop from maxing out his veteran's day.


----------



## Devildoc (May 30, 2017)

I will often take advantage of it, but I don't go looking for it, or ask for it.  I don't park in the parking spots reserved for veterans or PH recipients (I am one but not the other).

As for Memorial Day, do whatever you want.  I don't proselytize or preach from a bully pulpit, but I do want people to know why they get a 3-day weekend.  I do not get pissed if people want to barbecue it up and head to the beach, nor do I get somber or moody, but I do get a bit introspective.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 30, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I will often take advantage of it, but I don't go looking for it,



Yep.  And this was the point of my original rant. What sets me off are the guys who demand to see the manager/write letters because they didn't get their discount.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 30, 2017)

Teufel said:


> *Your fellow platoon commanders were doing this*? That might be a little out of place but would never fault a young enlisted troop from maxing out his veteran's day.



Yes, which is why I've come to that opinion.


----------



## Gunz (May 30, 2017)

I had to replace our clothes dryer and our fridge this year and damn right I flashed that DoD ID at Lowes.

Also, it's not a generational thing, @Ooh-Rah ...I've seen a few dudes older than me bitching about veteran's discounts.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I had to replace our clothes dryer and our fridge this year and damn right I flashed that DoD ID card at Lowes. But I generally do not park in their designated Combat Wounded Veteran parking spaces, even though I have a PH license plate on the truck. I can walk...and outwardly wearing long pants I don't look _too _fucked up.
> 
> Also, it's not a generational thing, @Ooh-Rah ...I've seen a few dudes older than me bitching about veteran's discounts.



"I park in handicap spaces, while the handicapped people, make handicapped faces":-"


Yes it's a song, and no I didn't write it.


----------



## Gunz (May 30, 2017)

Teufel said:


> ... from the fourth time I got blown up...



Hey, sir, I got my money on you becoming CMC. Quit using up those 9 lives.


----------



## Grunt (May 30, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Also, it's not a generational thing, @Ooh-Rah ...I've seen a few dudes older than me bitching about veteran's discounts.



Yep...just as every generation has its greatest...they also all have their clowns and fools. There is no getting away from them. But, the good outweighs the bad!


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Hey, sir, I got my money on you becoming CMC. Quit using up those 9 lives.[/QUOTE


That wasn't the last time I was blown up unfortunately. I'm running out of lives for sure.


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Yes, which is why I've come to that opinion.


Who wants to fight all those crowds for a free sandwich? Maybe it's a Cav thing. I never saw any officers do that in the Marine Corps but honestly some Lieutenants are a step removed from acting like a Lance Corporal unfortunately.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 30, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DozerB (May 30, 2017)

"We need to start taking care of the troops!"- guy who has 24/7 access to free prescription meds, free housing, free emergency care, tax-free groceries, tax-free gas, tax-free anything else I want to buy on base, free gym membership anywhere in the world, free tax filing, free legal services, free food at the USO/SMP 3x a weekend, a fully funded (free) college education, a hearty thank you/discount at nearly every business he patronizes, hiring preference after leaving the service, public recognition at sporting events, and an increase in his paycheck every time he has another child.

What would it take to convince these people that our country actually is supporting the troops? I get the VA argument, it certainly needs to improve veteran care. But our active duty military are treated like royalty when in reality, what portion of the military does civilian jobs while wearing uniforms and reaping the benefits?

The demanding diva service member is an ugly, ugly thing.

It would be nice to see more service members thanking others, such as the first responders who actually protect and serve our families in a very real way day-to-day while we are abroad with little to no recognition (except being told they're racist, of course). If we are the standard of morality and honor, we should be the first to show gratefulness, not demand it from others.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 31, 2017)

Teufel said:


> That wasn't the last time I was blown up unfortunately. I'm running out of lives for sure.



Hate because, it's not about bullshit mythology. You, will keep being the officer you are and that is all........


----------



## Teufel (May 31, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Hate because, it's not about bullshit mythology. You, will keep being the officer you are and that is all........



All that happened in my platoon commander days. I'm a bit removed from the fight now.


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2017)

Teufel said:


> All that happened in my platoon commander days. I'm a bit removed from the fight now.



At least yours are for-real.  Me, I got a concussion/mild TBI....from falling backwards off an obstacle at the leadership reaction course and hitting the back of my noggin.  I was wearing a Pro-Tek helmet, split it in two pieces. 

People make all sorts of assumptions about how I got it, and I am embarrassed when I tell them how it really happened.

"No, shit, there I was......"


----------



## CDG (May 31, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Who wants to fight all those crowds for a free sandwich? Maybe it's a Cav thing. I never saw any officers do that in the Marine Corps but honestly some Lieutenants are a step removed from acting like a Lance Corporal unfortunately.



I purposely don't go out on Veterans Day/Memorial Day/etc for that very reason.  Too many fucking people.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2017)

CDG said:


> I purposely don't go out on Veterans Day/Memorial Day/etc for that very reason.  Too many fucking people.



I don't go out on New Year's Eve, either. Too many amateurs.


----------



## Teufel (May 31, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> At least yours are for-real.  Me, I got a concussion/mild TBI....from falling backwards off an obstacle at the leadership reaction course and hitting the back of my noggin.  I was wearing a Pro-Tek helmet, split it in two pieces.
> 
> People make all sorts of assumptions about how I got it, and I am embarrassed when I tell them how it really happened.
> 
> "No, shit, there I was......"


I took a people's elbow to the face in mid air at freefall school and slept through a couple thousand feet of my jump. I came to in time to set and release my drogue parachute before my cypres deployed. I looked like Ray Rice's wife after taking the elevator up the Empire State Building but was otherwise ok. I was pretty lucky to survive that jump.


----------



## DasBoot (May 31, 2017)

I am a poor member of the Specialists Union (there is no mafia) and I use the shit out of discounts at the establishments I frequent. Am I a dick about it though? No. Do I base where I solely off the discount? Fuck no. I usually don't even find out a place has a discount until I've been there a few times and people assume I'm DOD and let me know there is in fact a discount. I see no shame in that.


----------



## CDG (May 31, 2017)

I always think it's interesting when veterans will bitch about how much they've sacrificed to ensure people's freedoms, and then turn around and bitch about how the people exercise those freedoms.


----------

